# Oil changes



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Dealerships recommend getting the "break in" oil change at an authorized dealership because of warranty issues. My question is how much do you guys pay to get your oil changes done? For those who pay to have it done. 
On my king quad I did them myself. I figure to do the first one at the dealership, after that, by myself.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

mcanes1 said:


> Dealerships recommend getting the "break in" oil change at an authorized dealership because of warranty issues. My question is how much do you guys pay to get your oil changes done? For those who pay to have it done.
> On my king quad I did them myself. I figure to do the first one at the dealership, after that, by myself.


Do it yourself. I do mine myself and never had any problems the dealership just wants more of your money. As long as you keep receipts of the oil and filters. It is like your car warranty as long as you have documentation that the maintanence is being done they have to honor the warranty I have never had a problem with the dealship I go to about this.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I had the dealer do my first one on my ATV but on my motorcycle, I did the first service myself. I think I paid $70 or so for the ATV. Figure, I abuse the ATV more than the motorcycle so I wanted some dealerservice records. It's out of warranty now, I just do my own basic service. Honestly though, if your comfortable with the service and know whats involved, I don't see any issue doing it yourself, have at it!

If you have a good relationship with the dealer or service manager, they may even give you some tips on doing it yourself...what to look for etc. In case of my motorcycle this was the case and made the service easy.....some of the things they do (or are supposed to do anyway) are not in your manual....at least the specs aren't and it's nice to have that info before you start.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I bought the quad in Ohio, so I don't plan on building a relationship with the dealership. I will do it myself after this. I figure since I'm taking it in for some choke adjustments, I might as well let them do it this time. They're going to charge $65, so I guess that's not bad compared to $70. Still seems high to me though. That's why I asked what you guys pay.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

mcanes1 said:


> I bought the quad in Ohio, so I don't plan on building a relationship with the dealership. I will do it myself after this. I figure since I'm taking it in for some choke adjustments, I might as well let them do it this time. They're going to charge $65, so I guess that's not bad compared to $70. Still seems high to me though. That's why I asked what you guys pay.


spin on filter at auto parts store $10 at the most
qt. of good oil $2.00-300 X?

alot cheaper then $65


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

grizzlyadams73 said:


> spin on filter at auto parts store $10 at the most
> qt. of good oil $2.00-300 X?
> 
> alot cheaper then $65


The first service includes more than just an oil change....at least mine did. Not saying it was major service, but it wasn't just an oil change. Like all mechanical toys....atv's snowmobiles, etc regular general maintainance is usually more involved. Most place today are charging about $100 for thiese initial services...a full hour of labor plus parts.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> The first service includes more than just an oil change....at least mine did. Not saying it was major service, but it wasn't just an oil change. Like all mechanical toys....atv's snowmobiles, etc regular general maintainance is usually more involved. Most place today are charging about $100 for thiese initial services...a full hour of labor plus parts.[/QUOTe
> 
> Now, that you mention that. He did mention going over the whole machine. So sounds more reasonable. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, I used to take mine to the dealer, but never again. They charge way to much money for everything. I even do my tires myself now. It is true that they do more than just change the oil with the first service. Odds are that you're chain will have some stretch from break in as well. It's not hard to adjust yourself. Although, I own a sportbike and not an ATV. It's up to you really, but I would do it myself. Take care.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I was told by the dealer that Polaris likes to see that the first service was done at the dealership for warranty purposes. I do all others myself.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Glad I took my AC in this a.m., instead doing it myself. When they opened up the side shields, they found oil coming out of a breather tube. Problem is, the oil looked contaminated. They're not sure if it's from water, gas or whatever. At first they tried to say that the machine was submerged past the breather box . Now they're not sure. This could get interesting. First I have to find out from my son, if it did indeed get soaked.
What kind of ticked me off, was I told them I would be there this a.m. at 9. I drove all the way down there. And the mechanic still wasn't there when I left at 11:00. Plan was to have them go over everything and change the oil / filter while I was there. I ended up having to leave it there. Now I have to make a return trip to Port Clinton. A 3 hour drive. Maybe I should have spent the extra bucks and bought closer to home.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

mcanes1 said:


> Glad I took my AC in this a.m., instead doing it myself. When they opened up the side shields, they found oil coming out of a breather tube. Problem is, the oil looked contaminated. They're not sure if it's from water, gas or whatever. At first they tried to say that the machine was submerged past the breather box . Now they're not sure. This could get interesting. First I have to find out from my son, if it did indeed get soaked.
> What kind of ticked me off, was I told them I would be there this a.m. at 9. I drove all the way down there. And the mechanic still wasn't there when I left at 11:00. Plan was to have them go over everything and change the oil / filter while I was there. I ended up having to leave it there. Now I have to make a return trip to Port Clinton. A 3 hour drive. Maybe I should have spent the extra bucks and bought closer to home.


If it were ME,... I would have opted to stay in town at a budget hotel/motel and I would have been sitting on their doorstep waiting for them to open the following day !  

Something doesn't sound right for the mechanic to mysteriously not to show up while you were waiting on him,... kinda' fishy if you ask me. It probably would have as cost you the same in gas and wear n' tear on your vehicle. Not to mention the roads, traffic, and your blood pressure !:lol: 

Be sure to keep us posted,.. I for one want to hear what happens !


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

7MM Magnum said:


> If it were ME,... I would have opted to stay in town at a budget hotel/motel and I would have been sitting on their doorstep waiting for them to open the following day !
> 
> Something doesn't sound right for the mechanic to mysteriously not to show up while you were waiting on him,... kinda' fishy if you ask me. It probably would have as cost you the same in gas and wear n' tear on your vehicle. Not to mention the roads, traffic, and your blood pressure !:lol:
> 
> Be sure to keep us posted,.. I for one want to hear what happens !


Problem was, I was playing hooky from work that morning. I got up at 5 a.m. to be down there at 9. Staying til it was done wasn't an option then. They did call at 5:00 to tell me it was done. Earlier in the day, I had called them back and said there was no way it was submerged. So when they called at 5, they said that it was "put on it's side" . So they cleaned it all out. Replaced a gas line (my kid caught a branch on a weird angle, broke the rear fender and punctured a gas line). $250 :yikes: . Mostly all labor. With the broken fender I can't argue with them stating it was rolled. The machine doesn't show any sign of being on it's sign. And yes. I investigated the spot where the branch was hit, so I know it didn't roll. But, unfortunately with the cracked fender, I have no argument. 
And to think it's barely a month old.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I doubt it was rolled. Are the handlebars bent, is the other fender broke. Or was it just tipped on its side. If your riding on a tight trail wear branches are hitting the machine what is not to say that branch did just get broken off and wedged up in that area to break the gas line. I got brush marks all over my quad from tree branches. It is an ATV there for it is meant to be used in the manner it was built for. Trail Riding, Working, Hunting, it is gonna get beat up by branches, brush, bushes, its gonna see mud, water, and whatever else you come accross while on the trails riding it. That is the sole purpose of the machine is it not. 250 bucks mostly labor that sounds high. What parts did they replace.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

bigcountrysg said:


> I doubt it was rolled. Are the handlebars bent, is the other fender broke. Or was it just tipped on its side. If your riding on a tight trail wear branches are hitting the machine what is not to say that branch did just get broken off and wedged up in that area to break the gas line. I got brush marks all over my quad from tree branches. It is an ATV there for it is meant to be used in the manner it was built for. Trail Riding, Working, Hunting, it is gonna get beat up by branches, brush, bushes, its gonna see mud, water, and whatever else you come accross while on the trails riding it. That is the sole purpose of the machine is it not. 250 bucks mostly labor that sounds high. What parts did they replace.


No other signs of being on it's side. So I'll watch this carefully, if I see oil coming out of the breather again, Artic Cat will be notified, right after I call the dealership for a refund. 
I agree, that's what their made for. My King Quad looks like it went thru a war.
The fender break / gas line, was a fluke, the kid was coming down the back side of a hilly trail, the quad started sliding sideways as he braked. The trail was packed snow / slippery. It happens.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

i am not sure where Columbiaville is at in Michigan, or is it in Ohio. Seems like alot to drive three hours to a dealer. There is an Artic Cat Dealer between Milan Michigan and Dundee on Cone Rd off of U.S. 23. The dealer is Bob's Artic Cat. Real good guy there, he takes care of his customers. Maybe closer for you then going back to port clinton Ohio.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm east of Flint. I won't go back down there, after picking up the quad. I thought I was going in for a routine dealership "look over" and oil change. There's a few local dealership.
I went to Ohio for the sale price. I should have had it serviced closer.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Either way it sounds like this wasn't a fun drop off for an "Oil Change". Sounds a little fishy to me, but hey I don't know it could be possible that this stuff really happened(Broke the gas line). Still seems kind of high though.(Price) Take care.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Kids ,,,that's how I got my ATV I friend of mine bought it to ride around his property .used it like I do may once a month maybe.His grandson took it for a ride tiped it over broke his leg.and fender also broke. He decided to get rid of it .of course the kid was not speeding or driving reckless,,we have all been there


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

roger23 said:


> Kids ,,,that's how I got my ATV I friend of mine bought it to ride around his property .used it like I do may once a month maybe.His grandson took it for a ride tiped it over broke his leg.and fender also broke. He decided to get rid of it .of course the kid was not speeding or driving reckless,,we have all been there


 Oh, yes I know what you mean. It's not a matter of if you crash, it's WHEN! Crap happens.


----------

